# Sucker Punch



## LocoRoco (Jul 28, 2010)

If this turns out to be like watchmen or 300 hundred i ll waste 20 bucks happily


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh no, its a movie about swords! I want a movie about people fighting with their words.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought it was the one who created Sly Cooper and InFamous


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2010)

Jon Hamm (Madmen) has been teasing about this movie on a few podcasts. (he's in it too)

After that trailer, i'm so fucking in. Thanks for posting it! I was hella curious


----------



## raulpica (Jul 28, 2010)

Dragons, Katanas and nice-looking girls? Count me in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it's gonna be as good as Watchmen and 300.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> *snip*
> I hope it's gonna be as good as Watchmen and 300.



Well, i went to see Dawn Of The Dead, Watchmen & 300 opening nights, and i was NOT disappointed. Zach Snyder is one of those directors that i adore. Sooo, i'll be there opening night, and i'm 99% sure i'll enjoy the hell out of this one, too.

(just like all of his other trailers, this one gave me goosebumps)


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2010)

This looks really cool.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I thought it was the one who created Sly Cooper and InFamous


This, actually.


----------



## JNDS02 (Jul 31, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I thought it was the one who created Sly Cooper and InFamous


Lol, me too.


----------

